# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Pergjigju dhe pyet anetaret e forumit ?

## BaNi!

Pyetjet te jene rend pas rendi te formuara se pari i pergjigjemi pyetjes paraprake pastaj bejme pyetje :buzeqeshje: 

Pyetja : Cilin emer kishit dasht me pas perveq ata qe e keni ?

----------


## eagle_black

> Pyetjet te jene rend pas rendi te formuara se pari i pergjigjemi pyetjes paraprake pastaj bejme pyetje
> 
> Pyetja : Cilin emer kishit dasht me pas perveq ata qe e keni ?


the_bloody_alboz po ju????

----------


## goldian

> the_bloody_alboz po ju????


p.s ku e kam pa une kete emer
askushi
ca bere sot

----------


## eagle_black

> p.s ku e kam pa une kete emer
> askushi
> ca bere sot


hic asgje si po ja kaloni te fsh???????

----------


## BaNi!

> hic asgje si po ja kaloni te fsh???????


Eagle_Black kur te pergjigjesh mos harro te bes pyetje :me dylbi: 

P.S A jeni lodhur sot hiq ?

----------


## eagle_black

> Eagle_Black kur te pergjigjesh mos harro te bes pyetje
> 
> P.S A jeni lodhur sot hiq ?


po po po jam dakort me ty por lexoje mire ate qe kam shkruar 
po jam lodh shume
si keni menduar ta kaloni diten neser?????????

----------


## BaNi!

Besoj ma mir se sot po pak si rutine e perditshmerise.              Qe se pash.     

P.S Nga jeni ju ??

----------


## eagle_black

> Besoj ma mir se sot po pak si rutine e perditshmerise.              Qe se pash.     
> 
> P.S Nga jeni ju ??


nga lagjia e johanit 
po ju????

----------


## BaNi!

> nga lagjia e johanit 
> po ju????


Nga Peja(KS)

Me origjine ?

----------


## toni 89

> nga lagjia e johanit 
> po ju????


me fal se jemi jasht teme.ku i bie kjo lagja e johanit?

----------


## eagle_black

> Nga Peja(KS)
> 
> Me origjine ?


shqipetare 
cfare beni ne jete????

----------


## BaNi!

> me fal se jemi jasht teme.ku i bie kjo lagja e johanit?


Percjelli pyetjet toni89 mir se vjen ne teme :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eagle_black

> me fal se jemi jasht teme.ku i bie kjo lagja e johanit?


pyetje me vend 
 brenda tokes shqipetare

----------


## BaNi!

> shqipetare 
> cfare beni ne jete????



Hobi shume kam, tani jam tu stud.  :rrotullo syte: 

Si ke kalu dje ?

----------


## toni 89

> Percjelli pyetjet toni89 mir se vjen ne teme


i lexova vet pyetjet nuk eshte nevoja te mi perxjelli njeri.pastaj pyetja ishte e dretperdrejt per EAGLE BLACK.

----------


## eagle_black

> Hobi shume kam, tani jam tu stud. 
> 
> Si ke kalu dje ?


mire shume si sita e djeshme nuk kam kaluar as edhe nje dite tjeter 
si ja kaluat 1 vjetorin e pavaresise se KOSOVES???

----------


## BaNi!

Shume mire si ne nje shtet te ri drejt se ardhmes bashk me ju.
Si e keni kohen sot ?

----------


## eagle_black

> Shume mire si ne nje shtet te ri drejt se ardhmes bashk me ju.
> Si e keni kohen sot ?


MIRE MARSHALLA
SI E KALUAT DITEN E VERES???

----------


## BaNi!

> MIRE MARSHALLA
> SI E KALUAT DITEN E VERES???


 :xx:  

Cilen keng po e degjoni tani ?

----------


## eagle_black

> Cilen keng po e degjoni tani ?


VETBESIMI NGA UNIKKATILAT
CFARE KENI MENDUAR PER NESER???

----------

